# Kawi Puller vs Polaris Puller



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok: :bigok:


Kawi one is the smaller one, if you didnt know.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

What's the cost on the popo puller?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

About the same. $30


----------

